# Using breastmilk to soothe a perineal tear?



## MOML (Aug 21, 2006)

I delivered my baby girl less than a week ago. I had a second degree tear, thanks to some "ugly scar tissue" remaining from the 3rd degree tear from my first delivery. Anyway, my poor girlie parts are in pain!

I've been doing sitz baths, cold compresses, pad-cicles, and ibuprofen. It's just taking the edge off, and I think there has got to be something better!

I also have a raging case of oversupply, and about 10 oz of foremilk sitting in my fridge right now.

I'm wondering if anyone has tried using breastmilk to soothe and heal perineal tears/episiotomies/stitches? Any tips?


----------



## Moonchild77 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say: go for it!!
(NOT If you suspect candida/"spruw"in Dutch!)

Anyway: breastmilk is what I use for a lot of things my toddler has issues with: cuts/earpain/mosquitobites/etc....
And it might just be GREAT for cuts in girlieparts!!

I am not in labour yet (40 weeks) but if I tear (think I will, have some scartissue too :-( ) I will go for the milk thing!!

Goodluck!

V.


----------



## MOML (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I'm going to try it regardless!

(hey, as an LLL Leader, this might make for an interesting meeting/enrichment topic - all the non-nutritional uses of BM!)

I'm just trying to figure out my best method of "application". Man, I wish I had bought some cloth pads. I think I have some spare flannel in my sewing bag that might just work.

I'll keep this thread updated with my progress.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Could you put some in your peri bottle and squirt it on your "parts"?

BTW, I think this is a great use for BM!


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can you soak a washcloth in some bm since it is already cold? I think it's a fantastic idea. I think of bm as a natural remedy for my dd's ailments but never my own.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

I second the warning about thrush/candida. Everyone kept telling me to rub BM on my nipples because they were cracked and bleeding. Weeks later, when we had our thrush diagnosis, it finally made sense that keeping them dry and milk-free was more sensible for thrush.

I had a 2nd degree tear that also got yeast after delivery, slowing down the healing and greatly increasing my discomfort. It also went undiagnosed for a few weeks because everyone told me it was "supposed" to hurt









once we got thrush diagnosis, everything clicked into place and we got healed up


----------



## MOML (Aug 21, 2006)

definitely no signs of thrush ... i've been hard-core on pro-biotics for over a month now, so hopefully that will help keep thrush away!

i managed to beat back the idea that i should make myself some cloth pads ... what was i thinking?? anyway, i've got some little flannel pads that i soaked in bm and applied topically (post-peri bottle & drying) until they felt warm, rather than fresh from the fridge cold. AHHH! SWEET RELIEF!!!

I've got about a half-dozen little pads, soaked in bm, sitting in a ziplock bag in the fridge. they only soaked up about 2 oz of milk, and i've still got 8 oz in the fridge! Is it wrong that I'm excited about this?


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

haha! keep us updated. i've never heard of it, but it's a smart idea!


----------



## MOML (Aug 21, 2006)

TOOT TOOT! (That's me blowing my own horn) I'm a genius. These are awesome. Even if I don't heal any faster, it still feels great


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd recommend taking Arnica to help speed the healing process, in addition to the sitz baths, etc. for comfort.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonchild77* 
I would say: go for it!!
(NOT If you suspect candida/"spruw"in Dutch!)

Anyway: breastmilk is what I use for a lot of things my toddler has issues with: cuts/earpain/mosquitobites/etc....
And it might just be GREAT for cuts in girlieparts!!

I am not in labour yet (40 weeks) but if I tear (think I will, have some scartissue too :-( ) I will go for the milk thing!!

Goodluck!

V.

the breast milk should help fight teh candida actually, b/c it's full of probiotics and it's RAW. of course if we were talking pasteurized cow milk here I would completely agree with you


----------

